# older 3\21 single stage



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I have a craftsman 536.884581 that i have used for 3-4 years. For a small machine, it has done me quite well. I went through the carb last year and would like to replace the belt, paddles, and scraper before the snow hits this year. Any opinions on this machine vs spending money on a nicer but still cheap more modern single stage? If possible, a location to buy inexpensive but good belt, scraper, paddle kit. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello gibbs. All of the parts can be found on eBay using the Craftsman numbers.

302565 - curved auger rubber
} $35 to $40
335993 - center auger rubber

55323 - scraper bar (yikes) $28

319596 - belt $16

The auger rubbers and belt are pretty much normal price for most single stage machines. That scraper bar is twice the price of most others.

Here is a link to the Tecumseh engine service manual for your machine.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumseh2cyclemanual1994.pdf


----------

